# Look what i found at pro-racks today



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi all.

I went into Pro-Racks today and thought i would let you all know about some of the things that John is now doing there.The vivs and racks are incredible and look even better in the flesh so to speak.

Firstly is the new pro-hobby range.All in one unit and a lot cheaper than the pro-racks range.This is complete with heatmats and stat.










Secondly is the arboreal setup with viv and tub.This has a heated tub and perch with light and run from a 600 watt pulse stat










This is the new large viv with double large tubs giving an eight foot viv.Ideal for burms,boas and retics










Lastly this is the new incubator range.Available in many sizes and a good all round unit










All this stock is on the pro-racks website

www.pro-racks.com


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

They look good... How much are the contico ranks? couldnt see them on the site (prolly being blind) 

mg:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

From what i remember mate the pro-hobby rack is £750 complete which is a very big difference from the £1200 for the pro-racks system


----------

